# md5 mismatch



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

hey, i rooted my s3 and made a backup of my stock rom than installed a custom rom but i wanted back to stock when i wanted to restore my backup it said md5 mismatch does anybody now how i can fix that ?


----------



## TheFaixy (Apr 9, 2012)

were the recovery versions different?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

i think so


----------



## TheFaixy (Apr 9, 2012)

that's the problem right there that was when I tried same with s2 don't know about this one

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## palletguru (Jul 9, 2012)

Had the same problem a while ago on another device, and it hit me again with my GS3 (ATT). Dug up an old help file on XDA (i can't seem to find it now, otherwise I point you to it). This worked and allowed me to restore. You'll need android SDK, or if you just want the adb portion, you can grab them here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfht4di4fukuliw/sdk-tools.zip?m

You'll need to be running superuser to execute the rm command (give it an "su" when you start the shell)

adb shell
# cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/*[NAME OF YOUR BACKUP]*
# rm nandroid.md5
# md5sum *img > nandroid.md5

Good Luck!


----------



## palletguru (Jul 9, 2012)

Found the source of the fix - originally posted a while ago by Carl1961 on xda:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=976453


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

i dont really get what i need to do beacause my english is not so good but thanks


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

i got it working so for the poeple that have it to: use mobile odin and flash clockworkmod recovery and bam! it chould work fine


----------

